# University in Melbourne



## Adamm (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi!
I am 17 years old student living in UK. I am on my first year in college (there are two years). After college I want to move to Melbourne or Brisbane. I want to study Accounting or Computing I am not sure yet. Therefore I have few question to you people 
-Can I get a student loan there?
-If I finish Uni can I get permanent visa without any problems?

PS: Are there any Polish students? I am Polish and it would be nice to know someone from my country


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

There are no student loans except for Australians, PR holders and NZ citizens.


----------

